# Oberon sleeve?



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Oberon should be making its announcement regarding the sleeves sometime this week (or next).  Is that right?

I've been trying to be patient because I want to see the sleeves before I make my decision between a cover or a sleeve for my K3.  

When will you roll out the sleeves, Oberon?


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL yeah they should, I got sick of waiting so ordered a different sort of sleeve from elsewhere


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've also been trying to wait patiently for something... they just posted on their facebook page that they'll have news this week.. but didn't say if it was a sleeve or if it's the smartphone product they've been working on.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Shapeshifter said:


> LOL yeah they should, I got sick of waiting so ordered a different sort of sleeve from elsewhere


Same here. Much as I wanted an Oberon it was taking way too long.


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

911jason said:


> I've also been trying to wait patiently for something... they just posted on their facebook page that they'll have news this week.. but didn't say if it was a sleeve or if it's the smartphone product they've been working on.


The FB page now has a pic for the K3 design.

I sure hope they plan on making sleeves for the DX also!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

rm663 said:


> The FB page now has a pic for the K3 design.
> 
> I sure hope they plan on making sleeves for the DX also!


I think the sleeves they are showing on the FB page right now are for smartphones. I don't think they have the Kindle sleeves up yet.


----------

